# Staining



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Don't get many stain packs here, kind of glad, pay is good, but what a lot of work! I (well my guys mostly) are so tired of moving doors!


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks nice Rob: Whats your top coat?


----------



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

We stain 99.999999% of all trim. Nice color by the way. We think its alot less work to stain vs. when we do painted trim:blink:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Rob is off to finish that house (tile guys scheduled tomorrow!).
He sprayed stain and sanding sealer, today he will spray lacquer on the doors. All Sherwin Williams.

Upthenorm, do you do all your painted trim by hand? I know Rob and the guys have spent much more time and material staining than when we do painted.:blink:
maybe because you do it so often you have a more efficient system?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice! I'm in the middle of a refinish cabinet job. Didn't get home until midnight last night and I'm off again.


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Rob, The doors look great. It might be alot easier if you had a jig that allows you to spray one side, turn them over and immediately spray the other side then move to a drying rack ...all without touching the door. Really, there is unit that does just that. I know the guy who (hold the patent) invented this "jig" he designed and built one for HD. As far as I know HD is the only one that is currently using it. As of right now the product is not yet being marketed but I am getting one later this month and will share photo's and will begin promoting them. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

painting247 said:


> Rob, The doors look great. It might be alot easier if you had a jig that allows you to spray one side, turn them over and immediately spray the other side then move to a drying rack ...all without touching the door. Really, there is unit that does just that. I know the guy who (hold the patent) invented this "jig" he designed and built one for HD. As far as I know HD is the only one that is currently using it. As of right now the product is not yet being marketed but I am getting one later this month and will share photo's and will begin promoting them. Let me know if anyone is interested.


Sweeeeet! How is the door secured in this jig?


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

secured by end pins


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

painting247 said:


> Rob, The doors look great. It might be alot easier if you had a jig that allows you to spray one side, turn them over and immediately spray the other side then move to a drying rack ...all without touching the door. Really, there is unit that does just that. I know the guy who (hold the patent) invented this "jig" he designed and built one for HD. As far as I know HD is the only one that is currently using it. As of right now the product is not yet being marketed but I am getting one later this month and will share photo's and will begin promoting them. Let me know if anyone is interested.


Yeah, we were looking at door deckers a while ago, that may be interesting.
99% of our homes we spray (paint) the doors hanging so it usually is not a problem.


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Almost forgot to mention that you can do doors and windows, it's fully adjustable!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I like the door deckers. Just don't let them sit for to long or they will begin to sag in the middle. Dont ask me how I know. :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Almost forgot, sweet looking doors Rob!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The finished doors and trim!


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

These look spectacular!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Looking good RCP.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I like! Too bad no one up here does them like this; even high-end customs get a normal paint job for the most part.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Finished product looks nice guys. :thumbsup: Interior trim stain work is becomming pretty rare in these parts.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, the guys put a lot of work in to it. We prolly do 1 or 2 a year stain grade like this. It is an expensive upgrade all the way around!


----------



## ACPINTER (Apr 21, 2009)

Those look awesome!! That's what I mostly do. If you dont mind could you tell me how you charge for doing the trim and doors? I charge by the lin. ft. for trim and charge per door a flate rate. Just curious how you do it out in the west.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, sent you a pm.


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Very impressive guys. Nice work!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the nice words, I will be sure to tell the guys. 
Just to show what they started with!
More pics here.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

very, very nice.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Went back today and took some final pics.
I love the light fixtures
More pics here


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks sharp!


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Those look real nice, do you Benite the wood before staining?

When I used to to a lot of staining and lacquering, we sprayed everything in place, we would remove the doors however, and the baseboard was done separately by hand with a sponge then ragged off. 

We did remove the doors. We used to just put feet on the doors, and spray them against a wall ( with plastic and floor paper tacked up to catch overspray ), then walk them over to a wall and lean them up with the corner of the door against the wall. 

That works ok if you don't have door deckers, or an equivalent that allows you to not have to wait for the doors to dry to flip them over.

----------

That's a lot of lacquer in the air. It's easy to get used to breathing remnants here and there, but even residual amounts really kills energy, motivation, memory and creativity.

If I had to do that kind of work again, I would make it a rule that if I could smell it even to the faintest amount, I would not work in it.

That way one develops a system and a strategy for not breathing it at all.

There are several 2 man fresh air systems for under $700 now. I would design a strategy so that the toxic stuff can be done in one fell swoop while wearing the fresh air, then after things were dry, I would open up the house with some serious fans sucking everything out for a half a day at least, ideally a full day before going back in that environment. 

It's hard to know how much those residuals effect you when, you are always in a state of being effected by them

And when you remove those residuals from your environment, with the passing of every month, you start to feel better in a way that you didn't even know you were missing.

And after 3 months, you feel like a new person. This is somewhat true with acrylics as well, they have solvents too. They aren't nearly as strong as lacquer and naptha/alkyds etc, but they build up and rob you your edge as well.

Again, nice job on the woodwork.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

On the Alder, Rob says he does not use a conditioner. The doors were easier to sand this way, they had a pretty good assembly line system going.
I agree on the fumes, we do not do much lacquer, they did use several fans.
Thanks


----------

